# MCA Degree not in Anabin database



## aneeshbhadran

Hi guys,

I am planning to process my Job seeker visa for germany. I am MCA(Master of Computer Application) postgraduate with 4+ years of experience as Software Engineer .

On the JSV document check list it is mentioned that the degree should be recogonised in germany. I searched in Anabin Database and my degree is not listed there . Does it means that my degree is not recogonised.? How can make my degree recognized .

Thanks


----------



## beppi

aneeshbhadran said:


> On the JSV document check list it is mentioned that the degree should be recogonised in germany. I searched in Anabin Database and my degree is not listed there . Does it means that my degree is not recogonised.? How can make my degree recognized .


The database shows if the foreign degree is similar in scope and quality to a German one. So, to make your degree recognised you could improve the standard of teaching at your school. Or get another degree from elsewhere.


----------



## ALKB

aneeshbhadran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to process my Job seeker visa for germany. I am MCA(Master of Computer Application) postgraduate with 4+ years of experience as Software Engineer .
> 
> On the JSV document check list it is mentioned that the degree should be recogonised in germany. I searched in Anabin Database and my degree is not listed there . Does it means that my degree is not recogonised.? How can make my degree recognized .
> 
> Thanks


You can send your degree in for an evaluation. You will then get an official statement on whether the degree is equivalent to a German degree.


----------

